# Wiggins and Froome junior



## MattHB (20 Feb 2013)

We went to Poole park yesterday so my stepson Oli (4) could meet up and play with his friend Zac (4). Both wanted to take their bikes with them.

We ended up on the 500 meter circular track that goes around the cricket pitch.

Zac has never had stabalisers and proceeded to set off on his own around the track at full speed.. And when I say full speed.. I mean FULL SPEED! He was extraordinary. I swear he kept a cadence of over 100 all the way around! On his second lap he and Oli went off (Oli with stabalisers). 

Zac decided that should Oli think he was going too fast (he's quite a bit taller) then Oli needed to ring his bell and he'd slow down.. Which they stuck to and it worked brilliantly!

We kept watch from a corner as they pedalled like mad. Over the next hour they did 4 more laps! They even put in rest stops on the way round. Oli got his spanner out and did some on the spot adjusting!

They had such an amazing time off on their own. Was absolutely wonderful to watch such great friends. It took me right back to days on the bikes in the woods with my friends when I was little.

What a joy cycling is, even for the tiny.


----------



## Manonabike (20 Feb 2013)

Starting them early...... the best way


----------

